

As a future college graduate going to work at a startup, what should I expect? - somethingsearch

Basically, I don&#x27;t want to get screwed over when it comes down to negotiating my salary, being ill-treated, etc. I am going to be in software development (if that helps). I have interned at many companies before, but none have been startups.
======
bsdshepherd
The good points:

Long hours, for one. Established companies will often accumulate 8-5'ers who
do just enough to not get fired, and that's a deadly contagion. Late nights
build team camaraderie and individual determination. Schedule your workout,
errands, and siesta mid-day.

Perhaps lack of job security, if you are lucky. The only real security is
knowing you can handle whatever comes. Do so with grace.

Likely an immature set of processes, or no process at all. Rather than wasting
time with outdated documentation, or dragging folklore from petty fuedal
Lords, you get to share in the creation of SOP. Be sure to document the
process well, as it will allow you to spend less time in the future explaining
it to each new hire.

You'll probably be expected to wear many hats. That is, develop, QA, maintain
build systems, deal with customers, etc. Cross-training is job security at
it's finest, for the current company and when seeking employment elsewhere.

A lot of this depends on how new the startup is and how many employees.

Now for the bad points:

The people you will be working with are about to hire someone who is more
concerned with what to avoid instead of what to look forward to. It might
explain why the person has interned at many companies, instead of one which
ultimately hired them.

------
rnicholus
Long hours, for one. Perhaps lack of job security. Likely an immature set of
processes, or no process at all. You'll probably be expected to wear many
hats. That is, develop, QA, maintain build systems, deal with customers, etc.
A lot of this depends on how new the startup is and how many employees.

Now for the good points:

\- likely very little bureaucracy

\- usually very interesting projects

\- the ability to pivot (change product direction) very quickly, so you won't
be bored

\- progressive environment

You may be offered a couple choices for compensation. For example, 1% of the
company in stock & $80k or 0.5% stock and $85k.

------
JSeymourATL
> what should I expect?

Understand that your startup leadership may be young themselves (under 35) and
frankly still learning some basics about growing a business and dealing with
people. Recommend reading For Your Improvement, a solid reference book on
business competencies to put you ahead of the curve,
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/847538.FYI](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/847538.FYI)

Beyond the compensation package-- consider the experience you'll earn and
industry contacts you'll make. And importantly, how you might be able to
leverage those in the future. Ultimately, you drive your career development.

A point of strategy on salary negotiation, check your local benchmark salaries
via Indeed.com as a basis. Entry-level developers in DFW are getting $64K.
Also, highly recommend interviewing with 2-3 other companies for a more direct
comparison on current opportunities. You may turn-up something else that's a
better match.

